# Océano



## Saúl Ortega

Hola.

Quiero hacer una pequeña encuesta. 

¿En sus países dicen _océano_ u _oceano_?

En Colombia, _oceano_.


*Resultados hasta el momento:*

*Colombia:* Grave. A veces esdrújula.
*España:* Esdrújula.
*México:* Grave y esdrújula.
*Perú:* Grave y esdrújula.
*Argentina:* Esdrújula.
*Chile:* Esdrújula.


Dos encuestas más: 1 y 2.


----------



## Pinairun

Por aquí, océano.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Pinairun said:


> Por aquí, océano.


Sí, sí, es un poco obvio. Los españoles dicen lo que la RAE dice... O, más bien, la RAE dice lo que los españoles dicen. 

Jej. Gracias, en todo caso.


----------



## mirx

Saúl Ortega said:


> Hola.
> 
> Quiero hacer una pequeña encuesta.
> 
> ¿En sus países dicen _océano_ u _oceano_?
> 
> En Colombia, _oceano_.
> 
> PD: Y no me digan cosas como «El DRAE dice que...», que les estoy preguntando a ustedes, no a los de la RAE . Gracias.



Creo que te confundes. También en Colombia ha de ser océano, la palabra llana sería más normal en ciertas pronunciaciones peninsulares.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

mirx said:


> Creo que te confundes. También en Colombia ha de ser océano


Te juro que no. No he escuchado al primero decir «océano»


----------



## Jonno

Saúl Ortega said:


> Sí, sí, es un poco obvio. Los españoles dicen lo que la RAE dice... O, más bien, la RAE dice lo que los españoles dicen.
> 
> Jej. Gracias, en todo caso.



El diccionario de la RAE lo hacen entre todas las academias y recoge usos de palabras en todos los países


----------



## Magnalp

En México siempre he oído /_oseáno_/, aunque, pues, siempre escrito con la marca de palabra esdrújula que no es por aquí... Pero lo más probable es que pase lo que siempre pasa: hoy la palabra no es 'admisible' y mañana es otra palabra más en el DRAE, son solo variaciones...


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Jonno said:


> El diccionario de la RAE lo hacen entre todas las academias y recoge usos de palabras en todos los países


No, no. Hasta donde sé, eso lo hace el diccionario Panhispánico de dudas, no el DRAE.


----------



## Jonno

En el DRAE dicen lo contrario, si no entiendo mal  Ahora estoy con el teléfono móvil y es complicado buscar, copiar y pegar, pero entra y verás cómo se menciona a las 21 academias, y diversas comisiones de cada zona y áreas temáticas diversas.


----------



## Jonno

Lo he conseguido copiar  (eso sí, no me pidan que lo ponga como cita, que eso ya es demasiado para mi móvil )

Además, es fácil ver que el DRAE está lleno de usos diferentes de los españoles. Si fuera un diccionario hecho por y para españoles nos ahorraríamos unas cuantas páginas 



¿Cómo se revisan los americanismos del Diccionario?
  En lo que se refiere al léxico específico de América, y también al de Filipinas, las propuestas realizadas por las Academias correspondientes de la Española con sede en los diferentes países son estudiadas por la Comisión Permanente de la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española, integrada por académicos españoles y de las corporaciones hermanas. Las propuestas aprobadas se incorporan directamente al Diccionario.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Jonno said:


> Lo he conseguido copiar  (eso sí, no me pidan que lo ponga como cita, que eso ya es demasiado para mi móvil )
> 
> Además, es fácil ver que el DRAE está lleno de usos diferentes de los españoles. Si fuera un diccionario hecho por y para españoles nos ahorraríamos unas cuantas páginas
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Cómo se revisan los americanismos del Diccionario?
> En lo que se refiere al léxico específico de América, y también al de Filipinas, las propuestas realizadas por las Academias correspondientes de la Española con sede en los diferentes países son estudiadas por la Comisión Permanente de la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española, integrada por académicos españoles y de las corporaciones hermanas. Las propuestas aprobadas se incorporan directamente al Diccionario.


Eso dirán ellos, pero, como lo demuestra este tema, ya ves que no (Pero bueno, digamos que hacen su esfuerzo).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Magnalp said:


> En México siempre he oído /_oseáno_/, aunque, pues, siempre escrito con la marca de palabra esdrújula que no es por aquí... Pero lo más probable es que pase lo que siempre pasa: hoy la palabra no es 'admisible' y mañana es otra palabra más en el DRAE, son solo variaciones...


 
Extrañísima aseveración.
Será os*é*ano.

Igual que: O sea, ¿no?


----------



## Magnalp

Siempre lo he oído con el acento en la _a_ (_o.seá.no_), ¿quizá es diferencia de zonas? Que es un país muy grande —hay cabida para cuatro Españas—. Entonces por lo menos en el norte, que es de donde yo soy...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Magnalp said:


> Siempre lo he oído con el acento en la _a_ (_o.seá.no_), ¿quizá es diferencia de zonas? Que es un país muy grande —hay cabida para cuatro Españas—. Entonces por lo menos en el norte, que es de donde yo soy...


 
Todo es posible en nuestro gran país, en efecto. Si así es, así sea.
Por el centro, océano.
Saludos.


----------



## jorgema

En Perú he escuchado las dos. La forma esdrújula es la usual en los medios y entre quienes tenemos un poco de estudios; pero la otra no deja de escucharse.


----------



## Andoush

"oc*é*ano" en Argentina


----------



## Aviador

Andoush said:


> "oc*é*ano" en Argentina


En Chile igual. Se pronuncia /o-sé-a-no/ como corresponde a la grafía océano.
He notado, sin embargo, que en los doblajes mexicanos y otros, cuyo origen no sé detectar, muchas veces pronuncian claramente /o-se-á-no/ y otras veces es difícil distinguir la sílaba tónica.
En esos mismos doblajes, he notado que pronuncian otras palabras esdrújulas como _cardíaco_ y _policíaco_ como palabras llanas, sin hiato. Parece una tendencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Aviador said:


> En esos mismos doblajes, he notado que pronuncian otras palabras esdrújulas como _cardíaco_ y _policíaco_ como palabras llanas, sin hiato. Parece una tendencia.


Uh, sí, cardiaco, policiaco, periodo, y cualquier otra que se le parezca (i+o/a) son graves en Colombia. Nunca esdrújulas (que son difíciles de pronunciar como esdrújulas).


----------



## mirx

Aviador said:


> E
> En esos mismos doblajes, he notado que pronuncian otras palabras esdrújulas como _cardíaco_ y _policíaco_ como palabras llanas, sin hiato. Parece una tendencia.
> 
> Saludos.



Así pronunc_í_o yo. De hecho me resulta afectada la pausa entre _í _y _a._


----------



## Andoush

Saúl Ortega said:


> Uh, sí, cardiaco, policiaco, periodo, y cualquier otra que se le parezca (i+o/a) son graves en Colombia. *Nunca esdrújulas (que son difíciles de pronunciar como esdrújulas)*.


 
¡Mira qué interesante! A mí me cuesta pronunciarlas como graves/llanas.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Andoush said:


> ¡Mira qué interesante! A mí me cuesta pronunciarlas como graves/llanas.


Ah, caray. ¿Si te dijera que pronunciaras «vicíoso» se te hace más fácil que «vicioso»?


----------



## Andoush

Saúl Ortega said:


> Ah, caray. ¿Si te dijera que pronunciaras «vicíoso» se te hace más fácil que «vicioso»?


 
Jaja! Estamos en el horno, porque en este caso diría "vicioso" sin lugar a dudas ...

"Le encuesta polic*í*aca los llevó hacia aquel vic*io*so card*í*aco que se había instalado más allá del Oc*é*ano Pacífico..." Pff! Se me acabó la inspiración


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Carta dirigida al señor moderador que esté leyendo: 

¿Sería tan amable de trasladar los mensajes de este tema a partir del último párrafo de Aviador a este otro: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2125918?

Siéntase libre de borrar este mensaje una vez esté hecho. 

Gracias.


----------



## Jonno

Saúl Ortega said:


> Eso dirán ellos, pero, como lo demuestra este tema, ya ves que no (Pero bueno, digamos que hacen su esfuerzo).



En España pasa tres cuartos de lo mismo y no siempre se recogen en el diccionario todos los usos de una palabra. Las academias de la lengua son como elefantes entre una manada de antílopes.

Así que la no aparición de "oceano" y sí de "océano" no es prueba de lo que dices


----------



## Canela Mad

Saúl Ortega said:


> Hola.
> 
> Quiero hacer una pequeña encuesta.
> 
> ¿En sus países dicen _océano_ u _oceano_?
> 
> En Colombia, _oceano_.


 
Pues yo siempre he dicho _/oséano/_ y soy colombiana de pura cepa, lo juro por el Divino Niño el 20 de julio.


----------



## Vampiro

Poz… yo no sé si me quedé en el tiempo, pero sigo diciendo “la mar océano”.
_


----------



## oa2169

Saúl Ortega said:


> Te juro que no. No he escuchado al primero decir «océano»


 
Paisano, ahí te va el primer océano: "*Oséano*"..... yo lo digo así.

Ya no es el primero, es el segundo oséano.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Canela Mad said:


> Pues yo siempre he dicho _/oséano/_ y soy colombiana de pura cepa, lo juro por el Divino Niño el 20 de julio.


Si vives en España, ¿no te habrás dejado contagiar por los españoles? jejej... 



oa2169 said:


> Paisano, ahí te va el primer océano: "*Oséano*"..... yo lo digo así.


Uh, pues la verdad es que me sorprende... No creí que alguien por aquí la pronunciara esdrújula...


----------



## Filimer

Jonno said:


> El diccionario de la RAE lo hacen entre todas las academias y recoge usos de palabras en todos los países


Bonito chiste. En el DRAE no sale carabinero con el significado de policía chileno, ni escudo como una unidad monetaria chilena del siglo XX, y sí salen coloquialismos españoles como madero (policía) o duro (5 pesetas).

Volviendo al tema, no me quedó claro si en Colombia se pronuncian 3o 4 sílabas: /o-se-á-no/ o bien /o-seá-no/.

En Chile se pronuncia /o-sé-a-no/ y a mí /o-se-á-no/ me suena horrible (como apostóles o pajáros) y /o-seá-no/ me suena solo raro, como cardiaco.


----------



## Jonno

No he dicho ningún chiste.

Más adelante también dije que en España hay muchos, muchísimos usos que tampoco se recogen en el DRAE. Y hay toneladas de americanismos que a los españoles nos suenan a chino, y si fuera sólo por el uso que les damos nosotros a esas palabras nos ahorrábamos unas cuantas páginas.

Las academias son elefantes pesados y no llevan el ritmo de los hablantes, pero sugerir que el diccionario sólo recoge palabras y definiciones de España es un error mayúsculo. Si queremos reclamar a las academias de cada país (incluyendo la española, claro está) que sea más flexible en las incorporaciones deberíamos ser más exigentes con ellos.


----------



## dexterciyo

> *océano*. ‘Mar extenso’. Es voz esdrújula. No es admisible la forma llana _oceano_ (pron. [oseáno, ozeáno]). Es nombre común, que debe escribirse con minúscula incluso cuando acompaña a un nombre propio: _el océano Atlántico, el océano Índico_.
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=océano



Cabe señalar que, en portugués, es voz llana (_oceano_) y no esdrújula. ¿Habrá tenido alguna influencia en el español de por allá?


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> Poz… yo no sé si me quedé en el tiempo, pero sigo diciendo “la mar océano”.
> _


Y yo a veces digo _la mar océan*a*_...


----------



## Vampiro

Calambur said:


> Y yo a veces digo _la mar océan*a*_...


Ah, no.
Para mi la mar es la mar y el océano es el océano.

En cuanto al hilo, la opción oce*a*no hasta me huele mal.
_


----------



## emm1366

Saúl Ortega said:


> Te juro que no. No he escuchado al primero decir «océano»


 
 ¿Cuándo cambió?


----------



## jorgema

> océano. ‘Mar extenso’. Es voz esdrújula. No es admisible la forma llana oceano (pron. [oseáno, ozeáno]). Es nombre común, que debe escribirse con minúscula incluso cuando acompaña a un nombre propio: el océano Atlántico, el océano Índico.
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsu...ma=océano



Si la RAE lo menciona (aunque lo declare *inadmisible*) quiere decir que el hecho se da y y está presente en el habla hispana, quizás más de lo que muchos quieren admitir.


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

Saúl Ortega said:


> ¿En sus países dicen _océano_ u _*oceano*_?
> En Colombia, _oceano_.
> *Colombia:* Grave. A veces esdrújula.





Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Extrañísima aseveración.
> Será os*é*ano.





Saúl Ortega said:


> Uh, sí, cardiaco, policiaco, periodo, y cualquier otra que se le parezca (i+o/a) *son graves en Colombia*. *Nunca esdrújulas* (que son difíciles de pronunciar como esdrújulas).





Canela Mad said:


> Pues yo siempre he dicho _/*oséano*/_ y soy colombiana de pura cepa, lo juro por el Divino Niño el 20 de julio.





oa2169 said:


> Paisano, ahí te va el primer océano: "*Oséano*"..... yo lo digo así.





emm1366 said:


> ¿Cuándo cambió?



La mar océana me trajo hasta aquestas playas do creí haber encontrado el basilisco. Puedo jurar ante vuessas mercedes, y ante el mismo fray Tomás de Torquemada, que jamás de los jamases había oído yo en nuestras comarcas que alguien pronunciara "_oce*á*no_"    ni, muchisísimo menos, que fuera dizque una pronunciación mayoritaria. Pero el resultado fue de goleada a favor del óceano; /o-sé-a-no/ si se quiere, porque esa fue la pronunciación que nos llegó con el Almirante de la Mar Océana y sus seguidores.

Sobre cardíaco y las otras, coexisten las dos formas en estas ínsulas, como lo hacen en el DLE. Este cabalgante usa cardíaco, policíaco, período, como ilíaco, maníaco, alguna más agradable como afrodisíaco,  etc., de las que ahora vengo a conocer el abolengo  ):

*-íaco -ca* o *-iaco -ca*. *1.* Sufijo que forma adjetivos que indican relación con lo designado por el sustantivo base: _elegíaco_ o _elegiaco_ (‘de la elegía’), _austríaco_ o _austriaco_ (‘de Austria’).
*2.* La *acentuación etimológica latina es -*_*íaco*_ [í - a - ko], con hiato entre las dos vocales en contacto; pero también es correcta la acentuación llana -_iaco_ [iá - ko], con diptongo en lugar de hiato. En el español americano, la *norma culta* prefiere la acentuación esdrújula ([maníako]); en el español de España es más corriente la pronunciación llana ([maniáko]). Se recomienda adecuar la grafía a la pronunciación, de modo que quien pronuncie un hiato escriba _-íaco_ y quien pronuncie un diptongo escriba -_iaco_.
-iaca, -iaco, -íaca, -íaco, iaco, iaca, íaco, íaca | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas



Filimer said:


> Bonito chiste. En el DRAE no sale *carabinero* con el significado de policía chileno, ni escudo como una unidad monetaria chilena del siglo XX, y sí salen coloquialismos españoles como madero (policía) o duro (5 pesetas).
> 
> Volviendo al tema, no me quedó claro si *en Colombia se pronuncian *3o *4 sílabas*: /o-se-á-no/ o bien /o-seá-no/.
> 
> En Chile se pronuncia /o-sé-a-no/ y a mí */o-se-á-no/ me suena horrible* (como apostóles o pajáros) y /o-seá-no/ me suena solo raro, como cardiaco.



En cuanto a los carabineros, tampoco aparecen los colombianos (cuerpo llegado de Chile) ni los italianos. Hay mir*ía*das de palabras así. Apenas en 2017 llegó al Diccionario Local de Españolismos la palabra porro como ritmo musical y tipo de baile, término de antigüedad multicentenaria, mientras que el peninsular cigarrillo de marihuana es muy reciente, pero sí estaba.

Se pronuncia /o-sé-a-no/, como ya dijeron en su momento otras personas; la otra forma me parece espantosa y, hasta donde sé, debe de ser muy pero muy minoritaria.



Aviador said:


> En Chile igual. Se pronuncia /o-sé-a-no/ como corresponde a la grafía océano.
> He notado, sin embargo, que en los *doblajes* mexicanos y otros, cuyo origen no sé detectar, muchas veces pronuncian claramente /o-se-á-no/ y otras veces es difícil distinguir la sílaba tónica.



¡Ay, los doblajes! Esos, publicistas y periodistas son los comunicadores... ¡de errores y de horrores! Hasta en un canal "serio" como Deutsche Welle, se suele oír, en particular cierta dama y cierto caballero con acento austral que no ubico bien: "_oc*ia*no_", "_ol*i*ada_", "_pat*i*ar_", "_Napol*i*ón_".


----------



## Rocko!

De las siguientes pronunciaciones, la 1 y la 3 me parece que son las mexicanas. La #2 sería una supuesta llana que creo que no se dice en México pero podría caber la duda:

1. osé-ano
2. oseá-nó
3. osé-áno

Por si se entendiera mejor con José y ano:

1. José-ano
2. Joseá-nó
3. josé-áno


----------

